# Tesla to offer basic Autopilot for retired Model 3 variant, and it will be discounted too



## Paul Hindle

Tesla to offer basic Autopilot for retired Model 3 variant, and it will be discounted too

This was announced more than two months ago but the AP pricing hasn't changed, the price for me to get basic autopilot (lane keeping and adaptive cruise control only) is still $4000 CDN.

Should I be worried?


----------



## JasonF

He did say he would talk it over with the team. There is a possibility they said it can't be done for some accounting reason or another. But there is also a possibility that was the week Tesla was forced to shut down, and they forgot about it since.

I suppose we could try to convince one of the people here who more regularly communicate with Elon Musk to remind him about it, but if you or I tried he probably wouldn’t even see it among the hundreds of tweets a day he gets.


----------



## Paul Hindle

JasonF said:


> He did say he would talk it over with the team. There is a possibility they said it can't be done for some accounting reason or another. But there is also a possibility that was the week Tesla was forced to shut down, and they forgot about it since.
> 
> I suppose we could try to convince one of the people here who more regularly communicate with Elon Musk to remind him about it, but if you or I tried he probably wouldn't even see it among the hundreds of tweets a day he gets.


I did ask a Tesla rep about this a couple of weeks ago after they contacted me with one of their outreach emails but he wasn't much help. Of course now that Elon announced an intended discount anyone considering an AP upgrade is stuck in a holding pattern until Tesla reduces the price or retracts the offer.


----------



## JasonF

I tweeted him the article link above, asking what happened to it, on the off chance he might read it because it's an article link to Teslarati.


----------



## JasonF

No response to the above tweet (as expected) - if someone with higher visibility wants to try, go for it!


----------



## Jgrano305

Hello all, 
I am the one who Elon responded to about Basic AP discount. I have gotten many, many questions about if I know when we should expect it. Elon had responded to me saying "Should be available as an in app purchase next month" That would have been may. Obviously we have surpassed that deadline, and I will try asking. again! I will be sure to update if I receive any additional information. 
I hope we will receive it soon! 
(Please see attached Links for Twitter reference)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246208196936523776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251357585057316866


----------



## Paul Hindle

Jgrano305 said:


> Hello all,
> I am the one who Elon responded to about Basic AP discount. I have gotten many, many questions about if I know when we should expect it. Elon had responded to me saying "Should be available as an in app purchase next month" That would have been may. Obviously we have surpassed that deadline, and I will try asking. again! I will be sure to update if I receive any additional information.
> I hope we will receive it soon!
> (Please see attached Links for Twitter reference)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246208196936523776
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251357585057316866


Thanks for the update Jason. Following Elon's tweet I can't imagine that any of us original owners who are considering AP would have ordered the upgrade at the current price. I have no idea if that is something that Tesla would pay attention to but I do know that they want all Tesla's to have AP to support the safety ratings.


----------



## Jgrano305

Paul Hindle said:


> Thanks for the update Jason. Following Elon's tweet I can't imagine that any of us original owners who are considering AP would have ordered the upgrade at the current price. I have no idea if that is something that Tesla would pay attention to but I do know that they want all Tesla's to have AP to support the safety ratings.


you're welcome! yeah I definitely wouldn't pay $3,000 (current U.S. Price) for Basic Autopilot. Comes free on new cars today. would be nice if they meet in the middle. I wonder and hope that it will still happen


----------



## JasonF

Jgrano305 said:


> you're welcome! yeah I definitely wouldn't pay $3,000 (current U.S. Price) for Basic Autopilot. Comes free on new cars today. would be nice if they meet in the middle. I wonder and hope that it will still happen


Don't hold your breath yet though. There's always the possibility I've mentioned before - that Tesla decided that $3000 upgrade price is incentive for people to trade in cars going in 2-3 years old for a new one with free AP, and they encourage people to keep their cars longer by discounting it.

But given the timing of the whole subject of the thread, there's a higher possibility that Elon Musk got distracted fighting with Alameda County over the Tesla factory and totally forgot about this. So it's still worth a try!

P.S. Yes, I'm the one who nudged you this direction from Twitter. I'm still partly furloughed, so I don't have a lot to do besides make trouble on the internet.


----------



## Jgrano305

JasonF said:


> Don't hold your breath yet though. There's always the possibility I've mentioned before - that Tesla decided that $3000 upgrade price is incentive for people to trade in cars going in 2-3 years old for a new one with free AP, and they encourage people to keep their cars longer by discounting it.
> 
> But given the timing of the whole subject of the thread, there's a higher possibility that Elon Musk got distracted fighting with Alameda County over the Tesla factory and totally forgot about this. So it's still worth a try!
> 
> P.S. Yes, I'm the one who nudged you this direction from Twitter. I'm still partly furloughed, so I don't have a lot to do besides make trouble on the internet.


Yeah I agree. Haha, no worries... I'm happy you brought me here. I have signed up to this forums in 2018 but never really used it.


----------



## Paul Hindle

JasonF said:


> P.S. Yes, I'm the one who nudged you this direction from Twitter. I'm still partly furloughed, so I don't have a lot to do besides make trouble on the internet.


I'm also furloughed until end of July (aviation has taken a huge hit with CV19). The big issue here is that we're all in limbo until we know if there is still going to be a price change.


----------



## Jgrano305

Paul Hindle said:


> I'm also furloughed until end of July (aviation has taken a huge hit with CV19). The big issue here is that we're all in limbo until we know if there is still going to be a price change.


Exactly. It's like I either won't buy at all, or buy if it gets discounted (hope you get back to aviation soon!)


----------



## Jgrano305

I have a feeling that maybe we will see the updated Basic AP pricing the same day FSD price gets increased. (July 1st.) 
Maybe they just wanted to wait till then. 
just speculation.


----------



## JasonF

Jgrano305 said:


> Exactly. It's like I either won't buy at all, or buy if it gets discounted (hope you get back to aviation soon!)


Same here. It's not worth it for me on a 2-year-old car to pay $3000 for Autopilot. Either it gets discounted enough to tempt me, or I'll just hold out until I trade in someday. I don't really have a lot of situations to use it right now, anyway.


----------



## R_Stephens

Thanks Jason for keeping this going. I'm in the 2018 club as well but now I'm feeling less like I'll qualify for a discount. After having Premium Connectivity on my car removed and then reinstated Tesla finally yanked it from me for good. My early 2018 M3 was reclaimed by Tesla and then sold to a dealership in late 2019. The car was advertised to me with lifetime premium connectivity, and that is what it said on the cars infotainment screen. Tesla says that when they take a car back they can remove whatever they like, and that probably means they won't offer me this BAP discount. :/


----------



## JasonF

R_Stephens said:


> Thanks Jason for keeping this going. I'm in the 2018 club as well but now I'm feeling less like I'll qualify for a discount. After having Premium Connectivity on my car removed and then reinstated Tesla finally yanked it from me for good. My early 2018 M3 was reclaimed by Tesla and then sold to a dealership in late 2019. The car was advertised to me with lifetime premium connectivity, and that is what it said on the cars infotainment screen. Tesla says that when they take a car back they can remove whatever they like, and that probably means they won't offer me this BAP discount. :/


Actually, you might be in a better position this way. If the car already had AP, Tesla probably would have turned it off after you paid the dealer for it as part of the purchase. This way you might get a discount, but you would definitely pay for it only once.


----------



## Park2670

I have a 2018 LR RWD that had no autopilot. Ended up purchasing the basic AP package in February for the $3k. Wish I would have been able to get the AP/FSD for $5k like they had last year. But alas, didn't have the extra funds like I wanted.


----------



## Bigriver

R_Stephens said:


> My early 2018 M3 was reclaimed by Tesla and then sold to a dealership in late 2019. The car was advertised to me with lifetime premium connectivity, and that is what it said on the cars infotainment screen. Tesla says that when they take a car back they can remove whatever they like, and that probably means they won't offer me this BAP discount. :/


So you bought it used? Are you aware of the arbitration suite that was brought against Tesla about them inappropriately taking away free connectivity on cars people bought used? The result was a line in the sand on January 8,2020. If it was transferred from Tesla's possession before then, seems you should be able to get free connectivity back.

"All used Tesla cars purchased on or before January 8, 2020 will continue to have the Premium Connectivity features described above at no cost for the lifetime of the car, and will be active for future owners if sold privately." https://www.tesla.com/support/connectivity


----------



## R_Stephens

Bigriver said:


> So you bought it used? Are you aware of the arbitration suite that was brought against Tesla about them inappropriately taking away free connectivity on cars people bought used? The result was a line in the sand on January 8,2020. If it was transferred from Tesla's possession before then, seems you should be able to get free connectivity back.
> 
> "All used Tesla cars purchased on or before January 8, 2020 will continue to have the Premium Connectivity features described above at no cost for the lifetime of the car, and will be active for future owners if sold privately." https://www.tesla.com/support/connectivity


They sent me the same info from their disputes team. I told them that the auto dealership purchased it from Tesla late 2019 and that I purchased it from said dealership early 2020.

They came back with: Sorry, you don't qualify. All I can guess is that the dealership selling a used Tesla made it a non-private sale?


----------



## felzano3

Echoing my thanks Jason for keeping this going. I am in the same boat LRRWD July 2018.


----------



## garsh

Jgrano305 said:


> Unrelated; just started a new thread. I'm fairly new to the forums, and want to spread the word! https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/tesla-leak.16408/


I appreciate your enthusiasm, but please don't cross-post info unrelated to the original thread. It just makes it harder for others to find info that they're looking for here.


----------



## Jgrano305

Hey guys! Have an update, maybe not the one we were hoping for though! Either way... if we do see a price reduction... basic AP or FSD, it probably will happen within the coming days.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274559471918804993


----------



## JasonF

Jgrano305 said:


> Hey guys! Have an update, maybe not the one we were hoping for though! Either way... if we do see a price reduction... basic AP or FSD, it probably will happen within the coming days.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274559471918804993


What's funny is, his answer implies that he forgot that there are still Teslas out there without Autopilot! I think he took your question from the context that the only upgrade available is FSD. If that guess is right, at the very least that might start a lively discussion about it internally...


----------



## Jgrano305

JasonF said:


> What's funny is, his answer implies that he forgot that there are still Teslas out there without Autopilot! I think he took your question from the context that the only upgrade available is FSD. If that guess is right, at the very least that might start a lively discussion about it internally...


@BLKMDL3 on twitter replies with something like "that's good, but 7K is still too steep for some, people would like Basic AP" something like that.
Elon just replied with "will follow up on this by tomorrow" ! We will know soon!!!


----------



## JasonF

Jgrano305 said:


> @BLKMDL3 on twitter replies with something like "that's good, but 7K is still too steep for some, people would like Basic AP" something like that.


It looked almost like he was trying to "correct" your tweet like you must have meant FSD, because he thought everyone had AP already, so why would anyone be asking about that?



Jgrano305 said:


> Elon just replied with "will follow up on this by tomorrow" ! We will know soon!!!


Good news!


----------



## Paul Hindle

$7000 ($9200 CDN) cost for everyone to get FSD, regardless of AP status is a good deal. Currently it would cost me $13,200 ($4000 + 9200 CDN) to get FSD. But for me it's academic, I'm on furlough due to CV-19, my car is two years old with 104,000km so there's no way I could justify spending that much money. For me it's a discounted price for basic AP or nothing unfortunately.

I'm hoping that Tesla will offer both options.


----------



## Jgrano305

Paul Hindle said:


> $7000 ($9200 CDN) cost for everyone to get FSD, regardless of AP status is a good deal. Currently it would cost me $13,200 ($4000 + 9200 CDN) to get FSD. But for me it's academic, I'm on furlough due to CV-19, my car is two years old with 104,000km so there's no way I could justify spending that much money. For me it's a discounted price for basic AP or nothing unfortunately.
> 
> I'm hoping that Tesla will offer both options.


we should know today what it will be!


----------



## Tesisbest

Basic AP shows as $2k for me. That’s new just now.


----------



## Jgrano305

Yes everyone!!! BASIC AP now 2k!!!!!


----------



## Paul Hindle

$2700 CDN for us but it's now a reasonable purchase. I have a long commute so I'm really looking forward to a more pleasant and safer drive. All I need now is for this furlough to end.


----------



## iChris93

Paul Hindle said:


> All I need now is for this furlough to end.


The pricing might not last. Hopefully your furlough ends first.


----------



## felzano3

Park2670 what exactly can basic AP provide? does the Model 3 change lanes by itself when you signal? does it slow down when the car in front slows down and accelerates to cruise control speed when the car in front speeds up?


----------



## Jgrano305

felzano3 said:


> Park2670 what exactly can basic AP provide? does the Model 3 change lanes by itself when you signal? does it slow down when the car in front slows down and accelerates to cruise control speed when the car in front speeds up?


It is Autosteer and traffic aware cruise control . It will keep you in your lane and it will speed up slow down for cars in front of you. It won't change lanes by its self. That you need to do manually


----------



## mrau

Auto Steer and Traffic Aware Cruise Control are some of the best features on a Tesla. I guess that is why Tesla includes them now with cost of a new car. 

2k is a pretty good price for this. I hope the word gets out to those that are interested, this could be a limited time sale price. Maybe just till end of the month.

Hope they have a sale on the Acceleration Boost next !!!!


----------



## Bigriver

iChris93 said:


> The pricing might not last.


Elon's tweet said the $2k is until July 1. Which means it may or may not end then.


----------



## mrau

It would be nice if TOO were able to email members about this sale. I know in the past many folks were not aware of a limited time sale and were unhappy they missed out.

Maybe a new topic with a catchy "Limited Time Sale" heading would help as well. Normally I don't like to see multiple topics on the same thing, but this may be different. In 8 days it will be old/useless news.


----------



## Jgrano305

Just purchased. It’s amazing! It even took a turn at an intersection today! Yes a bit sloppy but it worked! #BasicAP


----------



## JasonF

Jgrano305 said:


> Just purchased. It's amazing! It even took a turn at an intersection today! Yes a bit sloppy but it worked! #BasicAP


Are you sure that's basic AP and not FSD? I didn't think basic AP could do that.


----------



## M3OC Rules

In my opinion, basic AP gets you about 80% of the value of Tesla's current FSD feature set. Adding automatic lane change gets you about 15% more. Then everything else is about 5%. So if FSD is $7000 on top of AP, then AP for $2000 is a very good deal.


----------



## CleanEV

As of this afternoon, price for FSD for early adopters with EAP is said to be discounted. I still see it as 3K instead of 2K? Does anyone with EAP care to check and chime in. Wonder if I should spend 2K or worst 3K for HW upgrade?


----------



## garsh

CleanEV said:


> As of this afternoon, price for FSD for early adopters with EAP is said to be discounted.


I believe the $2k price is for people with no autopilot at all to upgrade to basic autopilot.


----------



## garsh

I am seeing other reports now of the price for upgrading from EAP to FSD dropping from $4k to $3k, also until July 1st.


----------

